# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Mega Express Five [Phoenix Express]

## Apostolos

Το πρώιν πανέμορφο Ιαπώνικό "Phoenix Express" του 1993 και νύν έκτρωμα Mega Express Five φερετε να θέλει να έρθει απο τα μέρη μας να συναντήσει τα ξαδέρφια του και να τελειώσει την μετασκευή του! Οι εργασίες στην Ιταλιά δέν πάνε καλά και ο τρελο-Σικελιάνος μάλλον θα το φέρει απο εδώ αφού η εμπειρία του με το Mega Express Four ήταν άκρος ενθαρυντηκή!

Έτσι ήταν:
PHOENIX EXPRESS.jpg

Έτσι το κατέντησαν:
MEGA EXPRESS FIVE.jpg

Φώτος: Shipspotting

----------


## viramola

Καλως να ρθει,Μπας και το προλαβουμε?
Μα τι διαολο τοσο κακογουστοι?
Πως το κανανε ετσι το πλοιο?

----------


## vassilisman

ΕΜΜ, ΠΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ? ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## koukou

Είπαμε …..τι είναι αυτό ρε παιδία???????Να πώ την αλήθεια μου εμένα μου αρέσει το ευρωπαικό σουλούπι ,αλλά ΑΥΤΟ παρά είναι !Τι  συνδυασμός είναι αυτός????δεν μπορείς να παντρέψεις τέτοιο σκαρί με ευρώπη!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ο χαμηλός καθρέπτης και η μακριά πλώρη θυμίζει Ποσειδών Εξπρές.Απο κει και πίσω καλύτερα μην πω!

----------


## giannisk88

Εμένα όσο προχωράς πίσω μου θυμίζει το πρώιν Φαίδρα της Μινοαν ή το Θεοφιλο προ μετασκεύης!!!Πάντως ήταν όμορφος βάπορας πρίν τον "πειράξουν" και τον κάνουν κούτα!!!!Κριμα! :Sad:

----------


## manolis m.

tetoio skari pantreuete me evropi mono me metaskeui sta protypa tou ELYROU...

----------


## perseus

γιατί αυτή η εμμονή για να γίνει κούτα ?
το γιαπονέζικο ήταν κούκλα........

----------


## koukou

Δεν είπε κανείς ότι θέλουμε να γίνει κούτα, και μεταξύ μας  από την καταγωγή του ,να πάρεις φέρνει λίγο σε κουτάκι….. τουλάχιστον από την γέφυρα και πίσω γιατί η πλώρη πώς να το κάνουμε είναι σχισομάτα ! Τώρα τα περεταίρω στους ειδικούς!

----------


## sunflower

Και ενα διαφημιστικο του πανεμορφου PHOENIX EXPRESS πριν του κανουν τιν εκτεταμενη πλαστικη  επεμβαση...

marinnew001.jpg

----------


## Ergis

Προκειται για ενα πλοιο που κατα την γνωμη μου πιο ασχημο θα βγει μετα την μετασκευη..Ιδου και καποια απο τα χαρακτηριστηκα του

Ονομα:Mega Express Five
Μηκος:170
Πλατος:25
Βυθισμα:6,7
Ταχυτητα:26,2

και καποιες φωτογραφιες..φωτο1 φωτο2 φωτο3 πηγη:shipspotting

το πλοιο ειναι ακομα υπο μετασκευη.

----------


## .voyager

Του βάλανε και flap;;;  :Confused:

----------


## BULKERMAN

Κριμα το πλοιο.......:-x
Αυτοι οι ιταλοι οσο καλοι ειναι στο να σχεδιαζουν ρουχα τοσο κακογουστοι ειναι στις μετασκευες πλοιων.....παραδειγματα παρα πολλα...

----------


## Naias II

Σαν κουτί το κάνανε... :Mad:

----------


## starce

Kalispera sas, tha ithela na apandiso stoys filoys Naias II kai Bulkerman gia thn hpethsi afth. Then milao san italos omos san shiplover. Afto to skafos ops kserume ehi megali hstoria piso, giati otan h CSF to agorase apo toys giaponas to pigan stin Messina gia ola ta erga poy xriazoyndane kai eki distixos arxisane ta problimata kai ftasane sta dikastiria. Epitelos merika xronia meta h CSF ta katafere kai to skafos to exoyne pagi sth Genova. Epitelos arxisane ta erga gia na pari ta standards italika kai evropaika. Afto poy den kseroyme inai th zhtise kai posa xrimata evgale h CSF. Den toy kanane megales alagies. Htane ena koyti kai paraeminai. Tora ola ta vaporia inai koytia, h CSF provlepi na to vali sthn grammi apo to Aprilh. Ta erga prohorane, to exoyn vapsi kitrino. Tha doyme sth sinexia.
Sas efkaristo - Raimondo

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Kalispera sas, tha ithela na apandiso stoys filoys Naias II kai Bulkerman gia thn hpethsi afth. Then milao san italos omos san shiplover. Afto to skafos ops kserume ehi megali hstoria piso, giati otan h CSF to agorase apo toys giaponas to pigan stin Messina gia ola ta erga poy xriazoyndane kai eki distixos arxisane ta problimata kai ftasane sta dikastiria. Epitelos merika xronia meta h CSF ta katafere kai to skafos to exoyne pagi sth Genova. Epitelos arxisane ta erga gia na pari ta standards italika kai evropaika. Afto poy den kseroyme inai th zhtise kai posa xrimata evgale h CSF. Den toy kanane megales alagies. Htane ena koyti kai paraeminai. Tora ola ta vaporia inai koytia, h CSF provlepi na to vali sthn grammi apo to Aprilh. Ta erga prohorane, to exoyn vapsi kitrino. Tha doyme sth sinexia.
> Sas efkaristo - Raimondo


Φίλε μου θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα μαζί σου.......δεν ήταν κουτί αλλά δεν είναι και από τα πιό όμορφα σκαριά....(προσωπικά εμένα μου φέρνει λίγο από Αριάδνη όπως ήταν πρίν την μετασκευή) αλλά έτσι όπως έγινε είναι χάλι μάυρο!

----------


## starce

To plio den inai oreo kai se afto sinfonume. Epanalanvano prepi na doyme th ithelai na kani i CSF che posa lefta na ksovepsi. Apo thn hmera poy eftase sthn Italia fiaxtikane peripoy 19-20 kainoyria plia (Krouazieroplia - ferries) Pistevo poy h CSF ekane kath gligora gia na min xasi ta lefta poy ksovepse gia thn agora toy ,poy gia mena htane to megalo lathos. Pandos tora ta erga sinexizoynai kai elpizoyme na to doyme sth grammi ton alo mina

----------


## giorgos_249

*Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθει στην Ελλάδα από την Kallisti ;*

----------


## starce

Edo den akoytikai tipota akomi. Inai liges imeres poy mpike sthin grammi Savona/Cosrsica. Ego pistevo poy gia thn ora tha mini edo.

----------


## sylver23

το θεμα θα ειναι θα ερθει αυτο στην ελλαδα για την καλλιστη ή θα μετακομισει η καλλιστη εκει....
 :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## starce

Oxi, afto to lepto to plio inai tis Corsica Sardinia Ferries kai to exoune edo. I Kallisti Ferries inai mia etairia ths Corsica Sardinia mazi enan Elina efoplisthi poy tora den thimame to onoma. Ta dio ferries poy exetai eki inai panda ths CSF.

----------


## sylver23

Σπανος λεγεται.
Για αστειο εγω το πα καθως τα πραγματα δεν πανε καλα για την καλλιστη .

----------


## samurai

Ship+Photo+Mega+Express+Five.jpg
Η αισθητική καταστροφή ενός πραγματικά πανέμορφου πλοίου:sad:

----------


## BULKERMAN

πως το ειπαμε το πλοιο??  MEGA BOX EXPRESS???

ο Ιαπωνας που το σχεδιασε θα εκανε χαρακιρι αν το εβλεπε.....

----------


## giorgos_249

> Ship+Photo+Mega+Express+Five.jpg
> Η αισθητική καταστροφή ενός πραγματικά πανέμορφου πλοίου:sad:


*Και μετά λεν τους Έλληνες. Οχι πως οι Έλληνες δεν έκαναν λάθη (ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ , Π. ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ κτλπ)  αλλά το να καταστρέψουν τέτοιο όμορφο πλοίο δεν το έκαναν ποτέ...*

----------


## starce

Sinfono mazisas: Inai ena Box Ferry. Omos iparxoyne kai xirotera. Meta 3 xronia poy htan paratimeno pali kala. Ego pistevo poy kanane doylia mono na mi to xasoyne kai na mhn xasoyne ta lefta. Ida kati foto esoterika. Den inai askimo pos yo exoyne fiaksi.

----------


## raflucgr

Mega express Five sailing out of Nice on 18/04/2009.

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχο !!!!
Δεν εχει ουτε μια κουπαστη αμα θες να κανεις το τσιγαρο σου ας πουμε και να απολαυσεις τη θαλασσα.
Μονο εκεινος ο μαντρωμενος χωρος πισω λες και ειναι το προαυλιο φυλακης.
Μακρια μας...

----------


## sylver23

ειναι με ειδικη φιλοσοφια αντωνη κατα του καπνισματος και επιστροφη στην φυση (μαντρωμα στο κλουβι πρυμα)

----------


## TOM

Η λεξη ''ΚΟΥΤΙ'' ειναι λιγη για να χαρακτηρισει κανεις αυτο το πλοιο.Κριμα, γιατι πριν το μετασκευασουν ηταν κατα την γνωμη μου αρκετα ομορφο και πιστευω πως αν ειχαι μετασκευαστει στην ελλαδα θα ηταν πανεμορφο

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοίο το πρωτογνώρισα στον "Ε"....χάθηκε να αφήσουν αυτή την υπέροχη γάστρα, παρα πήγαν και κοτσάρανε ένα στάδιο απο πίσω.... :Mad:  Έλεος...όταν το είδα είπα πως τους ήρθε αυτό το υπέροχο σχέδιο!! Πραγματικά η κακογουστιάτων ιταλών δεν έχει όριο....αφήστε το όπως ήταν παρα το κάνετε σα...... :Mad: δεν το λέω γιατι θα με κάψει και ο Θεός και το ΕΣΡ!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

το πλοιο δεν βλεπεται ειναι ισως το χειροτερο μετα το napoleon bonaparte η αισθητικη εχει αυτοκτονησει εδω και καιρο λυπαμαι να βλεπω τετοια καραβια οπου με μια απλη μετασκευη στην πρυμνη γινονται κουκλια (οχι πως δεν ειναι οσο καιρο ειναι στην ιαπωνια) ειδικα η πλωρη του ηταν ερωτευσιμη πριν την μετακευη ισως η καμυτερη μετα του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και τωρα ενα μπαουλο το οποιο μολις βρει ενα 6αρακι θα κουναει σαν καρυδοτσουφλο κριμα κριμα και παλι κριμα

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Επηλθε η πληρης καταστροφη μετα την μετασκευη του καραβιου.Η απογοητευση του καραβολατρη αλλα και των προηγουμενων πλοιοκτητων του οι οποιοι οταν θα ειδαν το βαπορι μετα την μετασκευη του θα πρεπει να εβαλαν τα κλαματα.

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πρόβλημά τους ήταν να έχει το βαπόρι απόληξη στην πρύμνη....προφανώς δεν σκέφτηκαν τον ταξιδιώτη που θα θέλει κατάστρωμα και αυτοί τον έχουν σαν γίδα στο μαντρί...... :Mad:  Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να χωνεψω ότι κατέστρεψαν την υπέροχη γάστρα του.... :Mad:

----------


## Gregory G

Αυτό το πλοίο αγοράσθηκε απο Ελληνική εταιρία και πρώτος προορισμός του ήταν η Ελλάδα, το γιατί δεν ήλθε , την ευθύνη δεν την ΄φερνει η εταιρία .
Ας  όψετε  ένα λαμόγιο  του Ελληνοπολιτικού  χώρου.

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα βίντεο απο το Just Ferries...

----------


## nautaki

πριν και μετα

FB_IMG_1475426645551.jpg

photo

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> πριν και μετα
> 
> FB_IMG_1475426645551.jpg
> 
> photo


Πριν δεν το συζητώ,σαφώς καλύτερο.Το μετά είναι για αποστολή αυτοκτονίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> πριν και μετα
> 
> FB_IMG_1475426645551.jpg
> 
> photo


Εκτρωματική μετασκευή των Ιταλών.

----------

